# Ignition switch will not turn



## txtelephonelady (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a 06 Murano. I have intelligent keys. I parked the car, locked with the button on the door handle. Came back, it would not unlock using the button nor the unlock on the remote. Had to use the key to unlock the door. Ignition would not turn. Used the intelligent key, still would not turn. I turned the steering wheel hard, made sure in park, foot on brake, still will not turn. Also used the regular key and no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

txtelephonelady said:


> I have intelligent keys.


I don't think so!!! Just kidding...

Not sure but you may have a problem with your security system??


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Is the battery dead? Check the headlights.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

NissanPartsDept said:


> Is the battery dead? Check the headlights.


Good Call!!


----------



## txtelephonelady (Feb 17, 2010)

No the battery was good. It is fixed now. I locked and unlocked several times. I used the regular key and turned it hard. The ignition finally turned and the car started.


----------

